# DeWalt Nail Gun



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

DeWalt Nail Gun


Once in awhile something so totally cool comes out that even a father who doesn't normally know what he'd like for Father's Day or Christmas would immediately ask for it:

Thank you, DeWalt!

New Nail 
Gun, made by DeWalt. 
It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2 X 4 at 200 yards.
This makes construction a breeze,

you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence.

Just get your wife to hold the fence boards 
in place while you sit back, relax with 
a cold drink and when she has the board in the 
right place, just fire away.

With the hundred round magazine
you can build the fence with a minimum 
of reloading. 
After a day of fence building with the new DeWalt Rapid fire nail gun the wife will not ask you to build or fix anything else, probably, ever again.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

kind of looks like something i need.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I saw the title, "DeWalt Nail Gun" and said to myself, "DeWalt doesn't make a nail gun". I guess I was wrong.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

You might need a permit to carry that in your truck tool box.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I gotta have it!


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Great for moose hunting, nail the antlers to the nearest tree.
Jack*


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

@ Rich, DeWalt does make a real frame nailer, At least I know they did. When I lived in Jackson MS,(2004) I was working for a framing crew and somehow my boss was given about 6 DeWalt frame nailers to try out. Not sure who gave them to him but they were brand new. They are extremely comfortable and well balanced. I only got to use them for about 4 months then I moved to Fl. I don't know about durability, but they worked great while I was using them.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Tempting, but I don't think it would be a good idea having one around when the wife gets 'irritated' at me.


----------

